# GP30 Battery Convert: Trouble With Sound



## Giant23Heavy (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I'm stepping back into the hobby and have decided to convert my locos into battery power. I've started out with converting my flagship (for now) an USA Trains GP30 with a drop in AirWire 900 system. 

I've fully installed it and everything works fantastically from the system! Motor, lights, and smoke... except the sound isn't working... 

The sound card is an older Phoenix 2K2 card, which I hooked up to the AirWire with the special wiring harness provided to me by Phoenix. My multimeter is showing power hooked up to the card and the speaker, and even an "on" sound coming from the speaker itself (a slight static). But no pure EMD rumble. So I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with the 2K2 and the AirWire 900 and if there are any tips you guys could recommend. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

2K2 should work with simple power track applied to it. You should be able to disconnect the harness, leave the speaker connected, and put 12 volts to the proper terminals and get sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What address is the Airwire unit, and what address is the Phoenix unit?

Also, which Airwire receiver/decoder are you using? (hint there are about 4 possibilities)

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just applying power to the 2k2 should at least produce a start up and then an idle sound. Most likely something is wrong with the 2k2. What is the history of the 2k2 that you are using?


----------



## Giant23Heavy (Jul 21, 2016)

It's been in the GP30 for awhile now, before I started the battery conversion I test ran it with track power and it worked fine. It did sit around for about 4 to 5 years however.


----------



## Giant23Heavy (Jul 21, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> What address is the Airwire unit, and what address is the Phoenix unit?
> 
> Also, which Airwire receiver/decoder are you using? (hint there are about 4 possibilities)
> 
> Greg


Please forgive my ignorance on all this, I'm still quite new to the world of DCC and battery, I'm not quite sure what the address of the AirWire and Phoenix unit would be. We are using an AirWire 900 GP30 Drop-In Decoder with a T5000 Wireless Throttle.


----------



## Giant23Heavy (Jul 21, 2016)

The plot thickens! I just did a quick bench test and it all worked fine down to about 2V. I think the old batteries from the original sound install are done but the soundboard works fine under regular DC power.


Edit: Plugged it all into the AirWire Board and the sound board isn't receiving power across terminals 1 and 2. Looks like this is a power problem.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to ask you are turning the switch for sound on? power to the soundboard is right from battery does not go thru 
the drop-in.


----------



## Giant23Heavy (Jul 21, 2016)

Dick413 said:


> I have to ask you are turning the switch for sound on? power to the soundboard is right from battery does not go thru
> the drop-in.


It is indeed on and in the forward position.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

will you can check the switch with a ohm meter but make sure you onplug the battery first, if bad return it


----------



## Giant23Heavy (Jul 21, 2016)

Dick413 said:


> will you can check the switch with a ohm meter but make sure you onplug the battery first, if bad return it



Hey there! Sorry for the delay in response, work called me out for awhile. I just check the switch with an Ohm meter and it showed resistance. Has anyone else had this kind of trouble with AirWire and the Phoenix 2K2?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

One trick is to connect the main battery to the keep-alive battery terminals. There is no reason to have 2 batteries. if you re using an AirWire dropin board, you need a custom cable to connect the 2K2 to the dropin board. ontact Phoenix for information on this.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bill Swindell said:


> One trick is to connect the main battery to the keep-alive battery terminals. There is no reason to have 2 batteries. if you re using an AirWire dropin board, you need a custom cable to connect the 2K2 to the dropin board. ontact Phoenix for information on this.


Bill if you read his first post he says he has the custom cable from Phoenix. Try hooking a batt. to the sound board. I have had bad slide switches replace or return the board.


----------



## AbbyGelber (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi..i am a new user here. As per my knowledge the battery switch and receiver will control all the functions of the battery, charging connector, motors, and lights; making the USA Trains main printed circuit board with its four switches redundant. The voltage regulators on that board that drive the incandescent lamps are also incompatible with the Pulse Width Control output of the Revolution receiver. As the factory lighting circuit boards would not function properly, even if the main printed circuit board was retained, they will be replaced with LED headlights and number board lights.


----------

